

Ask HN: Automated Web Design Tools - PebblesHD

Some time ago there were a few web design and development tools posted to HN. These tools did things like automatically set up a development folder with bootstrap and angular, which you could select from a command line based menu. Would someone be able to post a link to these tools. Are there any new versions or other useful scripts of a similar nature that you would recommend?
======
PebblesHD
I've found one of them, it was Bower. This wasn't the one i was originally
thinking of but none the less useful.

------
PebblesHD
Another is Yeoman. What similar tools do you guys use?

